# premiummobile.com



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2009)

de.premiummobile.com muß man sich mal ansehen, großes Kino...



> *1. Warum habe ich eine Nachricht auf meinem Handy?*
> _Premiummobile verschickt jede Woche eine SMS mit einem Link zu der Premiummobile WAP-Seite. Diese Nachricht ist GRATIS, kostet Dich also nichts. Es ist vielmehr eine Einladung von Premiummobile die neuesten Klingeltöne, Spiele, Videos und Wallpapers herunterzuladen. Wenn Du einen Klingelton, ein Handyspiel, Video oder ein Wallpaper herunterlädst, bist du automatisch beim Premiummobile-Topabo angemeldet. Wenn Du das nicht getan hast, geschieht weiter nichts.
> 
> Übersetzung: _Wir spammen alle voll und geben es auch noch zu_
> ...





> Kundendienst: 0800 6647 728 (*Anruferkosten: EUR 0,14/min aus dem dt. Festnetz*).


???

Bei so viel Unsinn in so wenig Text mag man sich fragen, ob das funktioniert:


> Das Abonnement kann jederzeit gekündigt werden indem Du eine SMS mit stop premiummobile an 88810 sendest.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2009)

*AW: premiummobile.com*

interessante (?) Anmerkungen zu premiummobile.com

Wenn man hier eine Whois-Abfrage macht:
CoolWhois.com - WHOIS search of premiummobile.com

kommt etwas anderes als z.B. hier:
Whois Search - Domain name whois

ich weiß nicht, warum...

Im obigen whois steht die Firma "Social Hour Inc", die Facebook als Partner angibt und deren Verantwortlicher, ein gewisser R*S*, in der Gruppe "Facebook Application Development" zu finden ist



> Hi Everyone, My company, *Social Hour, Inc*. is the newest ad network to join the game. We're just finishing up final touches on our proprietary ad server and will be launching a private beta in the next week or so. Check us out socialhour - it pays to be social!


Quelle

Es gibt Leute, die halten große Stücke auf diese Firma:


> Ringtones.net “We’ve worked with a lot of networks, but this has been by far the best experience.  The Social Hour team is great to work with and I’ve seen huge increases in our conversion rates.  I would recommend them to anyone who’s trying to get better distribution for their offers!”


Quelle

wer ist ringtones.net?

Da wird es wieder unübersichtlich... Hier steht als Domaininhaber eine "First Place Internet Inc"
CoolWhois.com - WHOIS search of ringtones.net

Hier allerdings taucht der Name S*R* auf:
http://whois.domaintools.com/ringtones.net

auch hier
ringtones.net Whois - ring tones - Who.is

Wer ist dieser S*R*? Er ist (bzw. war) der "Spam King"
Scott Richter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Microsoft einigt sich mit "Spam King" - PC-WELT


> Microsoft hat mit dem als "Spam King" bekannt gewordenen Unternehmer S* R* eine Einigung erzielt. *S*R* galt als einer von drei Top-Versendern von Spam-Nachrichten auf der Welt *und wurde von Microsoft deshalb im Dezember 2003 verklagt.



erst unlänsgt wurde seine Firma ringaza vom Generalstaatsanwalt in Florida zu einer Millionenstrafe verdonnert, wir berichteten hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...hema-bei-cbs-follow-the-money.html#post222618

Mit solchen Referenzkunden wundert mich nichts mehr...


----------



## webwatcher (7 April 2009)

*AW: premiummobile.com*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wenn man hier eine Whois-Abfrage macht:
> CoolWhois.com - WHOIS search of premiummobile.com
> 
> kommt etwas anderes als z.B. hier:
> Whois Search - Domain name whois


Zwei weitere whois Abfragedienste  liefern ebenfalls Whois Privacy Protection Service
insofern bezweifle ich die andere whois Abfrage


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2009)

*AW: premiummobile.com*

ja, da ist etwas komisch.
premiummobile.com landet hier
[noparse]http://de.playphone.com/pages/contact[/noparse]
premiummobile.com landet hier
[noparse]http://www.premiummobile.com/[/noparse]

robtex führt auch in Richtung tms
premiummobile.com

ip 83.138.181.241

das ist dieselbe IP wie hier
premiummobile.com - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records

social hour inc ist wo ganz anders
socialhour.com - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records

möglicherweise hat social hour inc die Domain abgegeben. social hopur inc wurde erst im August 2008 gegründet und im Januar 2009 hatten die die Domain noch.
siehe google cache
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=premiummobile.com+"social+hour+inc"&btnG=Suche&meta=
(die whois-Daten sind im Quelltext des Googlecaches versteckt)

Registry Data
ICANN Registrar: 	REGISTER.COM, INC.
Created: 	2002-12-15
Expires: 	2013-12-15
*Updated: 	2008-12-09*

seit diesem Zeitpunkt hat offenbar TMS Kontrolle über die Domain.
passt alles

Ich widerrufe also, dass Social Hour Inc damit was zu tun hat. Damit nicht. Mit dem "King of Spam" sehr wohl. Und vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein anderer Hinweis.


----------

